# livery yards south Lanarkshire



## vera123 (2 January 2015)

Hi are there any livery yards that anyone would recommend needs to have a decent school and ideally turnout 24/7 or at least daily winter turnout and out all time in summer


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2015)

Southburn livery near larkhall
Tom Haynes in Carluke
Hyndshaw livery law/Carluke
Stanmore stables in lanark

Those are the one I know offer turnout in winter and out all summer and have decent facilities.


----------



## LeneHorse (2 January 2015)

whereabouts in south lanarkshire are you? It's a big county! 
I don't know many yards in the southern part of south lanarkshire (I'm in EK area) but I have friends at Southburn Larkhall and they rate it highly.


----------



## Caol Ila (6 January 2015)

I'm at Southburn...  Well run wee yard.  My horse is very happy there.  They are out all day in the winter and you have the option of 24/7 turnout in the summer.  I think they have one stall available at the moment.


----------

